# Italian rock n roll



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

In case any of you out there have never travelled in Italy before be prepared for the shocking state of the road surfaces particular in and around the towns and cities. Before I became a MHer, I used to travel to the north of Italy fairly regularly but a good while ago. Having spent the last week in the north, I was shocked to learn of ther condition. We can justifiably moan about Blighty but this place takes the bisquit. Clearly, the parlous state of the economy has a huge bearing but the wear and tear on the locals vehicles must be horrendous. Be warned if you're coming.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Oh yes I agree . . Their roads are more hole than road in some places . . .if you wear false teeth - staple them in otherwise they'll jump out of your mouth.:surprise:


----------

